# kirsty need help with this site



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

hi thank you, for taking your time to read this, do you know of any sites were i can meet up with people when i get to dubia, chat onlinre before i get there and also anything important i should know about!
how easy is it to meet other ex pats out there?
thanx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are loads of cool people on this site, that you can meet with in a safe environment. We even have a Facebook group set up. I've met about 95% of the people I know either directly or indirectly through this site on nights out. Once you go along to one evening, then you become friends with their friends and expand your social circle that way! There are a few of us girls there as well, so you don't have to worry about hanging with the guys all night!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There are loads of cool people on this site, that you can meet with in a safe environment. We even have a Facebook group set up. I've met about 95% of the people I know either directly or indirectly through this site on nights out. Once you go along to one evening, then you become friends with their friends and expand your social circle that way! There are a few of us girls there as well, so you don't have to worry about hanging with the guys all night!


Welcome to the forum,

I echo Maz's words. This place is where I have met most of the people I know.

What are you planning to do in Dubai and when will you arrive?


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> I echo Maz's words. This place is where I have met most of the people I know.
> 
> What are you planning to do in Dubai and when will you arrive?


Hi CrazyMazy, I don't think my Private Message function is working - have you been getting my messages?


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

*hi*



chammerling said:


> Hi CrazyMazy, I don't think my Private Message function is working - have you been getting my messages?


hi 
thank you for your message,
i am just trying to meet a few people before i go to dubai, i am moving there on the first of january, 
wow
i know new years day! (shell have to take it easy new years eve! and being scottish that shall be hard!)

what a way to start the year,
I am moving there as the family i work for, as a nanny, have asked me to move with them, what is great as after three years in london i feel it is the right time to move on, and try and get a sun tan lol
i have moved around a lot with diffret jobs and dont have a problem meeting people , but this time i thought it would be great to meet (get to know) a few people before i go, it might make it easy!
i have not tryed to meet friend s throught the internet before, and to be honnest crap at wrighting emails.....
so any tips?
dos/donts
were are you from?
anyway it would be great to hear back from you
xx


----------



## Dange83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright Kirsty and the rest of you guys, im in the same boat would be great to chat with some peeps before i come over, anyone fancy it add me on msn or facebook details are blastdabass at hotmail dot com.

Speak soon guys and girls


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

Dange83 said:


> Alright Kirsty and the rest of you guys, im in the same boat would be great to chat with some peeps before i come over, anyone fancy it add me on msn or facebook details are blastdabass at hotmail dot com.
> 
> Speak soon guys and girls


greart i shall look u up, i am also on face book
what is ur name?
mine is kirsty travers and i am in london, why are you moving to dubai?


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There are loads of cool people on this site, that you can meet with in a safe environment. We even have a Facebook group set up. I've met about 95% of the people I know either directly or indirectly through this site on nights out. Once you go along to one evening, then you become friends with their friends and expand your social circle that way! There are a few of us girls there as well, so you don't have to worry about hanging with the guys all night!


that sounds great what name is ur facebook under?


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

chammerling said:


> Hi CrazyMazy, I don't think my Private Message function is working - have you been getting my messages?


yes i have thank you


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Expats - Dubai | Facebook


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

ok
you have lost me now!!!!!
what is the answer?
ogri????


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

what!!!
are you talking about


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

ok i am also on face book my name is kirsty travers in london


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Expats - Dubai | Facebook

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

Just click that link


----------

